# Houghton in a day



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Couldn’t take it anymore. Fished Houghton yesterday out of north launch. One pike and a bunch of 14-15 inch walleyes.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

piscator said:


> Couldn’t take it anymore. Fished Houghton yesterday out of north launch. One pike and a bunch of 14-15 inch walleyes.


How long was the ride and where were you coming from?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> How long was the ride and where were you coming from?


 google calls it 4hr 48m. That's probably accurate considering the winter weather. I had to get off highway coming and going manistee for christmas. Accidents had 23 shut down. It wasnt that bad just had to re route thru some backroads real quick.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

It’s about 4:40. From Olmsted Falls. It’s a big lake. I ended up about 1.5 miles from the ramp. A long walk in the snow. Take a machine if you have one.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Good try. 


Forum - a medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged

Troll - a person who makes a deliberately offensive or provocative online post.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

piscator said:


> It’s about 4:40. From Olmsted Falls. It’s a big lake. I ended up about 1.5 miles from the ramp. A long walk in the snow. Take a machine if you have one.


That’s a ride for sure. Thanks guys!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

SPLMAX SAM said:


> Good try.
> 
> 
> Forum - a medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged
> ...


What do ya mean?


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Made the drive and gave it a shot. Good try. 


Forum - a medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged

Troll - a person who makes a deliberately offensive or provocative online post.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Are you talking about Houghton Lake up in Michigan? After the last week of 50 degree temps, how good could the ice have been?


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Bluewalleye said:


> Are you talking about Houghton Lake up in Michigan? After the last week of 50 degree temps, how good could the ice have been?


Ice was 10 inches. Machines all over.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Small truck and 3 snowmobiles went thru n of lymans yesterday, soft spot.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I went up two weeks ago and St. Helen was very fun, but I got worn out walking even on that much smaller lake, I am not as young as I used to be! It was a very good experience and I am already planning a camping trip up this summer with my son to fish open water.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I tip my hat to you guys. That's a long ride to get on some ice. I always had the concerns with the roads on the way up and back. Almost have to spend the night somewhere driving that many hours. Glad you got out. I'm mentally spent at this point looking at the future forecasts. I'm just ready for spring fishing now. Heck were' going into Februrary! This is nuts.


----------

